# I'm the best at sup-1 BLD



## blah (Nov 28, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333bf&regionId=&years=&show=100%2BResults&single=Single

In case you really don't get it, this is simply a follow-up to this thread.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 28, 2010)

blah good


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yep. Sure are.


----------



## Faz (Nov 28, 2010)

Whar aronpm


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Whar aronpm


Come again?


----------



## aronpm (Nov 28, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Come again?


I am aronpm.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I am aronpm.


And "whar" was meant to be "what"? I see.


----------



## blah (Nov 28, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> And "whar" was meant to be "what"? I see.


 
no lern2english


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 28, 2010)

blah.


----------

